# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán > CKD shop >  CKD's shop - Thanh lý AC servo Yaskawa Sigma III 100W

## CKD

Tình hình là tồn động bộ 03 AC servo Yaskawa Sigma III 100W cần thanh lý.
Giá thách cưới là x.x triệu/cả 03 bộ.
*Đã ăn gạch* 

Chốt kèo trong ngày 06-04-2019 là *04 triệu/cả 3 bộ*

Thông số:
- Công suất 100W
- Điện áp cấp 220V
- Driver Yaskawa SGDS-01A01A
- Motor Yaskawa SGMAS-01ACA21, serial encoder inc 17bit

Link hướng dẫn sử dụng
-> catalog click here
-> manual click here

Tình trạng:
- đồ cũ, hoạt động tốt, đã test Ok hết, chạy xung/chiều CW/CCW A/B, chế độ speed/torque đầy đủ.
- có đầy đủ cáp, jack.
- có hướng dẫn sử dụng (manual)
- kèm mớ dây dài khoảng 2m/bộ.

Với anh em diễn đàn có thể hổ trợ đấu nối vào BOB (mach3, linuxcnc, ncstudio v.v...) nếu bạn nào mua gửi mình BOB. Và có thể có những hổ trợ khác

----------


## CKD

Dây cả đống luôn

----------

thanhvu89, thuhanoi

----------

